

Finally:  Street View in Canada - ekarisor
http://maps.google.ca/intl/en_ca/help/maps/streetview/#utm_campaign=en&utm_medium=hpp&utm_source=en-hpp-na-ca-gns-svn

======
eswat
They've updated Halifax, but not Winnipeg? :(

------
cb33
Finally! I can see ice!

------
pwmanagerdied
Finally! I can see my house!

